# whats up



## Wes

hey, I just moved  here from CA, where I was stationed for the last few years. I dont know many people, except my mom and dad, and was hoping to find new people to chat with. I am single, 26, and I like older women. Hope to talk to you soon.

Wes


----------



## Jameo




----------



## Tigerlily

Lexi look here!!


----------



## jwwb2000

You like older women huh......Just contacther 




















































I am so gonna get a couple  for this one


----------



## Wes

hi Jameo is that your real name?


----------



## Tigerlily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You like older women huh......Just contacther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so gonna get a couple  for this one


----------



## Wes

thank you jwwb I will. How old is she?


----------



## bresamil

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You like older women huh......Just contacther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's going to get you for that!


----------



## jwwb2000

bresamil said:
			
		

> jwwb2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You like older women huh......Just contacther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's going to get you for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't I know it
Click to expand...


----------



## Jameo

Wes said:
			
		

> hi Jameo is that your real name?



yup! What are you wearing?


----------



## Wes

I contacted her. So, she likes younger men I take it. You did not tell me how old she is.


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> hey, I just moved  here from CA, where I was stationed for the last few years. I dont know many people, except my mom and dad, and was hoping to find new people to chat with. I am single, 26, and I like older women. Hope to talk to you soon.
> 
> Wes


  What's the story with the older women?


----------



## Wes

boxers and a teeshirt. It is my lazy day today. What are you wearing?


----------



## nomoney

Wes said:
			
		

> boxers and a teeshirt. It is my lazy day today. What are you wearing?


Back off my woman dude.


----------



## Wes

They have more prestige and experience. I have always been attracted to older women.


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> I contacted her. So, she likes younger men I take it. You did not tell me how old she is.



Older.


----------



## Wes

I'm sorry no money, is she with you? Do you really have no money? Why would someone want to be with someone with no money?


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> They have more prestige and experience. I have always been attracted to older women.


You mean like 60, or younger?


----------



## Wes

She is not 75 is she, I do not like them that old, and I hope she does not look that old.


----------



## Jameo

Wes said:
			
		

> boxers and a teeshirt. It is my lazy day today. What are you wearing?



Granny panties.  They are nice and comfy. 

Got any pictures of yourself?


----------



## nomoney

Wes said:
			
		

> I'm sorry no money, is she with you? Do you really have no money? Why would someone want to be with someone with no money?


you don't know me.  You dont know my styles.  Just back off


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> She is not 75 is she, I do not like them that old, and I hope she does not look that old.



No she isn't that old.....and she doesn't look that old either.


----------



## bresamil

harleygirl said:
			
		

> You mean like 60, or younger?


He's 26.  A 30 year old is an older woman to him.


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> She is not 75 is she, I do not like them that old, and I hope she does not look that old.


No, hypothetical question.  Just trying to see what you are looking for.


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> Granny panties.  They are nice and comfy.
> 
> Got any pictures of yourself?


Honey, baby doll.  What are you doing to us?


----------



## Jameo

Wes said:
			
		

> I'm sorry no money, is she with you? Do you really have no money? Why would someone want to be with someone with no money?



Don't pay nomo any mind. She is just jealous that I dumped her cause, welll, she aint go nomo and I was sick of paying for everything.


----------



## Wes

between 40 and 60 would be nice


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> Don't pay nomo any mind. She is just jealous that I dumped her cause, welll, she aint go nomo and I was sick of paying for everything.


so its like that huh?


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:
			
		

> Honey, baby doll.  What are you doing to us?



I told you, it's over! Now please move on or I'll have to report you. :hrrmmff:


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> I told you, it's over! Now please move on or I'll have to report you. :hrrmmff:


 
but when i was following you yesterday you kept flipping your hair just the way i like it. I thought that meant you loved me?


----------



## Tigerlily

Wes said:
			
		

> between 40 and 60 would be nice


So you want a sugarmomma.


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> between 40 and 60 would be nice


Try the local bingo halls.  Full of women that age.


----------



## harleygirl

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> So you want a sugarmomma.


No, a grandsugarmama!!


----------



## Tigerlily

harleygirl said:
			
		

> No, a grandsugarmama!!


----------



## Wes

No a sugarmomma usually spends money on someone. I have money, to take care of her. I'm just looking for a companion that I can take out, and spoil a little bit.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> No a sugarmomma usually spends money on someone. I have money, to take care of her. I'm just looking for a companion that I can take out, and spoil a little bit.


Well here's your woman!!!  Send her a PM ASAP!!! http://forums.somd.com/member.php?u=770


----------



## Schizo




----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> No a sugarmomma usually spends money on someone. I have money, to take care of her. I'm just looking for a companion that I can take out, and spoil a little bit.


Just curious, what would you have in common with a 40-60 year old?  My stepson is 26 and I do not even listen to the same music as he does.  Me thinks you want a mommie figure.


----------



## vraiblonde

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Well here's your woman!!!  Send her a PM ASAP!!! http://forums.somd.com/member.php?u=770


How did I know you were going to post this??


----------



## bresamil

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Well here's your woman!!!  Send her a PM ASAP!!! http://forums.somd.com/member.php?u=770


 Would you get your azz back in the house before you get in serious trouble


----------



## RoseRed

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Well here's your woman!!!  Send her a PM ASAP!!! http://forums.somd.com/member.php?u=770


----------



## Wes

I have always dated older women and never had the problem of having nothing in common with them.


----------



## Wes

Hi Vrailbonde are you single?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> How did I know you were going to post this??


Just lookin out fer ya....


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> Hi Vrailbonde are you single?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> Hi Vrailbonde are you single?


She might play hard to get Wes but don't let that deter you!!!  She loves to be persued by a viligent young man!!!  Go get er tiger!!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

bresamil said:
			
		

> Would you get your azz back in the house before you get in serious trouble


I'm at work.  This has been a forum Friday for me.  Don't tell VV though...


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> Hi Vrailbonde are you single?


Here ya go Wes, try this.......   http://seniordatefinder.com/?CID=SD4


----------



## vraiblonde

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Just lookin out fer ya....


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:
			
		

> but when i was following you yesterday you kept flipping your hair just the way i like it. I thought that meant you loved me?



THAT DOES IT!! :restrainingorder: If you and your rusted out dilapidated dollar store cart come within 50 ft of me or my banana box, it's on like donkey kong!! :flexing:


----------



## Wes

can someone tell me how to piut my picture on here?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> can someone tell me how to piut my picture on here?


http://forums.somd.com/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_ysercp_root Older wimmins don't like studs who can't think for themselves now Wes.....


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Wes said:
			
		

> I contacted her. So, she likes younger men I take it. You did not tell me how old she is.


When you say "old", just how "old" do you mean?  I'm 67, is that too old?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> When you say "old", just how "old" do you mean?  I'm 67, is that too old?


Better flip those numbers around granny...


----------



## Wes

yes that is too old. Thank you Mikeinsomd.


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> THAT DOES IT!! :restrainingorder: If you and your rusted out dilapidated dollar store cart come within 50 ft of me or my banana box, it's on like donkey kong!! :flexing:


She just wants you to _love her back_...


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> When you say "old", just how "old" do you mean?  I'm 67, is that too old?


You better think twice about what you are doing... your thong is older than he is...


----------



## Schizo

Wes, lookie here for your selection!


----------



## Wes

did it work?


----------



## Wes

Thank you Schizo.


----------



## Jameo

kwillia said:
			
		

> She just wants you to _love her back_...



I'm gonna "love" her back alrighty


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> did it work?


I did NOT give you permission to post my pic!!!


----------



## Wes

how old is dems4me and does she have a closer picture?


----------



## RoseRed

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I did NOT give you permission to post my pic!!!


That's not you.


----------



## mainman

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You like older women huh......Just contacther
> 
> I am so gonna get a couple  for this one


Thanks for covering for me while I was at lunch...


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> did it work?


----------



## Wes

thats not you thats me. I saw your picture on the link, you were the guy with a big head.


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> thats not you thats me. I saw your picture on the link, you were the *guy with a big head.*




 I heard that about Mikey!!


----------



## Wes

Where is a good place to go out on a Friday night to meet up with the older crowd?


----------



## sockgirl77

Wes said:
			
		

> between 40 and 60 would be nice


Got something against women your own age?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> thats not you thats me. I saw your picture on the link, you were the guy with a big head.


THIS is what I get for helping you with vraiblonde??? HRMPH!!! 


P.S.  She's waiting for you to email her that pic....


----------



## Wes

Yes they are drama queens.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That's not you.


Nope... that's not Mikey... that pic is a dude with a 6 pack... Mikey is packing 12...:hubbahubba:


----------



## Wes

Ok Mike i will contact her now.


----------



## sockgirl77

Wes said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to go out on a Friday night to meet up with the older crowd?


http://www.charhall.org/


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to go out on a Friday night to meet up with the older crowd?


http://www.thecottagescharlotte.com/
Cedar Lane
Newtown Village


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> Ok Mike i will contact her now.


----------



## Wes

I said 40 to 60. I'm not going to retirement home on a Friday night smartass.


----------



## Wes

Mike please read my reply to sockgirl.


----------



## MMDad

Wes said:
			
		

> I said 40 to 60. I'm not going to retirement home on a Friday night smartass.



It's always better to be a smartass than a dumbass.


----------



## mainman

Wes said:
			
		

> smartass.


better than a dumbass...


----------



## Wes

I never said there was anything wrong with it. It was funny.


----------



## harleygirl

Wes said:
			
		

> I said 40 to 60. I'm not going to retirement home on a Friday night smartass.


Stay away from Solomons Island, most folks are your age or younger.  Try Toots bar in Hollywood, or Back Road Inn in Compton.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to go out on a Friday night to meet up with the older crowd?


Any bingo hall....


----------



## RoseRed

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Stay away from Solomons Island, most folks are your age or younger.  Try Toots bar in Hollywood, or Back Road Inn in Compton.



So you'll be at Toot's tonight?


----------



## Wes

Thanks. Where does Vraiblonde and Morganj614 go on Friday nights?


----------



## harleygirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> So you'll be at Toot's tonight?


Wanna go have a drink tonight, RR!!??


----------



## Jameo

Wes said:
			
		

> Where is a good place to go out on a Friday night to meet up with the older crowd?



PM Penn.  He knows where all the honies hang on Fridays for tapioca puddin'


----------



## sockgirl77

Wes said:
			
		

> Mike please read my reply to sockgirl.


http://www.redhatsociety.com/
:shrug: women over 40


----------



## RoseRed

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Wanna go have a drink tonight, RR!!??


Sure!


----------



## Wes

where can i find him at?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> I never said there was anything wrong with it. It was funny.


Hey Wes, you're not impressing the mature ladies here....  Try clicking the "Reply with Quote" link at the lower right corner of a post if you want us to know who you're replying to.  Go get em stud!! 


Signed,

BigHead


----------



## RoseRed

Jameo said:
			
		

> PM Penn.  He knows where all the honies hang on Fridays for tapioca puddin'


----------



## kwillia

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Signed,
> 
> BigHead


Ummmm... just for research sake... what is your shoe size?


----------



## sockgirl77

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> http://www.redhatsociety.com/
> :shrug: women over 40


I forgot to add


----------



## Wes

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Hey Wes, you're not impressing the mature ladies here.... Try clicking the "Reply with Quote" link at the lower right corner of a post if you want us to know who you're replying to. Go get em stud!!
> 
> 
> Signed,
> 
> BigHead


Thanks Buddy

Signed,
BigWeeWee


----------



## harleygirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Ummmm... just for research sake... what is your shoe size?


I thought it was the thumb??


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> Thanks. Where does Vraiblonde and Morganj614 go on Friday nights?



I hear The Hole in the Wall is also frequented by the older crowd


----------



## kwillia

Wes said:
			
		

> Signed,
> BigWeeWee


I'm willing to bet Appy's WeeWee is bigger...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> Thanks. Where does Vraiblonde and Morganj614 go on Friday nights?


Well right after church, they stop by the firehouse for the ladies auxilliary meeting, then on to Port Tobacco for "The Port Tobacco Players" theater, then it's off to Dennies for chicken fried steak and chocolate milk!! 

Sometimes they get wild and hit Berts Drive Inn for a malted on the way home!!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet Appy's WeeWee is bigger...


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet Appy's WeeWee is bigger...


Who is Appy?


----------



## fddog

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Well right after church, they stop by the firehouse for the ladies auxilliary meeting, then on to Port Tobacco for "The Port Tobacco Players" theater, then it's off to Dennies for chicken fried steak and chocolate milk!!
> 
> Sometimes they get wild and hit Berts Drive Inn for a malted on the way home!!


----------



## Jameo

Wes said:
			
		

> where can i find him at?




here or here


----------



## Wes

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Well right after church, they stop by the firehouse for the ladies auxilliary meeting, then on to Port Tobacco for "The Port Tobacco Players" theater, then it's off to Dennies for chicken fried steak and chocolate milk!!
> 
> Sometimes they get wild and hit Berts Drive Inn for a malted on the way home!!


Do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## rack'm

Wes said:
			
		

> Do you have any pictures of them?




<img src="http://fangor.freeshell.org/image/grandma.jpg">


----------



## shajaynicemm

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://fangor.freeshell.org/image/grandma.jpg">


----------



## Jameo




----------



## kwillia

Wes said:
			
		

> Do you have any pictures of them?


I have a picture of Nomo... She likes to lay out so the pic doesn't depict her true age which is only 51.


----------



## Wes

rack'm said:
			
		

>


I hope they arent that old. Or that outspoken.


----------



## jwwb2000

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://fangor.freeshell.org/image/grandma.jpg">




That wasn't very nice


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have a picture of Nomo... She likes to lay out so the pic doesn't depict her true age which is only 51.


 I thought nomoney was a man.


----------



## rack'm

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That wasn't very nice




I've been accused of that when??


----------



## kwillia

Wes said:
			
		

> I thought nomoney was a man.


No. Jameo is ...ummmm... like a hinged door...


----------



## mainman

rack'm said:
			
		

> http://fangor.freeshell.org/image/grandma.jpg


Who gave you permission to post pictures from saturday night?


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> No. Jameo is ...ummmm... like a hinged door...


oh nothing wrong with that. How old are you Jameo?


----------



## rack'm

Wes said:
			
		

> I thought nomoney was a man.




Depends which side you're on........


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> Do you have any pictures of them?


Why yes, Yes I do!!! 

Ok, the one with the mirror is Vraiblond dreaming and the other is an artists rendition of Morgan.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Jameo

Wes said:
			
		

> I thought nomoney was a man.



Well, she does look kinda manly


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:
			
		

> Kwillias looking for some action:


Anyone who caught the boobie juggling act is gonna know that is soooo not me...


----------



## Toxick

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That wasn't very nice


 
I haven't seen anyone on this thread behave nicely yet.


----------



## mainman

Jameo said:
			
		

> Well, she does look kinda manly


I thought that was JWWB? 

  Now I'm all ####ed up....


----------



## sockgirl77

Nice tits


----------



## nomoney

Jameo said:
			
		

> Well, she does look kinda manly


is it the mullet???   is that why you don't want me anymore?


----------



## Jameo

Wes said:
			
		

> oh nothing wrong with that. How old are you Jameo?



I'm to young for your likin'


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> I thought that was JWWB?
> 
> Now I'm all ####ed up....



Okay asshat  Nice dancing


----------



## Wes

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Why yes, Yes I do!!!
> 
> Ok, the one with the mirror is Vraiblond dreaming and the other is an artists rendition of Morgan. Enjoy!!


Am I the only one who is a little bit turned off by the picture of Vraiblonde looking into the mirror and seeing a child? Too creepy for me. I hope Morganj614 doesnt look like that at all.


----------



## sockgirl77

Do you prefer those with a cause?


----------



## Wes

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Okay asshat Nice dancing


You have no idea how hard I'm laughing.


----------



## shajaynicemm

I dont see her breasts..............lol


----------



## Jameo

nomoney said:
			
		

> is it the mullet???   is that why you don't want me anymore?



Honestly, your teeth. They are all kinds of jacked up.  And your really funny looking sinces you got clocked in the face with that softball. But, the mullet really brings out your crossed bug eyes :hubbahubba:


----------



## rack'm

Wes said:
			
		

> You have no idea how hard I'm laughing.




Yea, we do.


----------



## kwillia

Wes said:
			
		

> You have no idea how hard I'm laughing.


Can you describe it for us...


----------



## mainman

Wes said:
			
		

> You have no idea how hard I'm laughing.


Please share, it's important to us...


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> Please share, it's important to us...


Fine minds...


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> You have no idea how hard I'm laughing.



It gets funnier everytime you see it......Oh and if you ever meet Asshat aka Mainman...you will laugh even harder


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> Can you describe it for us...


I hit my head on my desk and almost fell out of my chair.


----------



## Wes

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> It gets funnier everytime you see it......Oh and if you ever meet Asshat aka Mainman...you will laugh even harder


Is that who is dancing in it?


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> Please share, it's important to us...



So when you gonna give us the LIVE version


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> So when you gonna give us the LIVE version


That was soooo last Saturday night...


----------



## mainman

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> So when you gonna give us the LIVE version


Pub, next week... be there...


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> That was soooo last Saturday night...



I didn't get that memo of the performance


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I didn't get that memo of the performance


It wasn't on the originally scheduled programming... it caught us all by surprise...


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> Pub, next week... be there...


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> Is that who is dancing in it?



Yup


----------



## kwillia

Hey Wes, Have you met K_Jo yet...


----------



## mainman

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

>


Same outfit?


----------



## Wes

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Yup


 Bet he gets all the younger chicks he could definitely hang with the club scene.


----------



## Tigerlily

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey Wes, Have you met K_Jo yet...


  I go to lunch for an hour and come back to this


----------



## kwillia

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I go to lunch for an hour and come back to this


Cut her a break... her Bare Minerals starter kit came in last night... she's looking much better today...


----------



## MMDad

This one might work out well for you...

http://forums.somd.com/member.php?u=7573


----------



## kwillia

MMDad said:
			
		

> This one might work out well for you...
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/member.php?u=7573


He's taken...


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey Wes, Have you met K_Jo yet...


Not yet but she looks alot like a strung out Cybil Shepherd.


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> Same outfit?



Could ya spruce it up with some Christmas Cheer


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> He's taken...


I'm not into that.


----------



## mainman

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Could ya spruce it up with some Christmas Cheer


You want me to wear my mistletoe belt again dont you?


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> You want me to wear my mistletoe belt again dont you?



  Shhhhh....


----------



## Tigerlily

So Wes you still in the military?


----------



## shajaynicemm

kwillia said:
			
		

> Cut her a break... her Bare Minerals starter kit came in last night... she's looking much better today...


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> So Wes you still in the military?




You like a man in uniform, don't ya


----------



## Tigerlily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You like a man in uniform, don't ya


Yes indeed


----------



## kwillia

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Yes indeed


Here ya go...


----------



## Wes

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> So Wes you still in the military?


No I'm not.


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> No I'm not.



Are ya living with mommy and daddy?


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here ya go...


What kind of uniform is that?  I bet he's a Postal Worker gone wild.


----------



## Tigerlily

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here ya go...


No thanks has a wedding ring on.


----------



## Wes

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Are ya living with mommy and daddy?


Right now I am. I just moved back last week.


----------



## Tigerlily

Any kids? Ever been married?


----------



## kwillia

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> No thanks has a wedding ring on.


All the good ones are taken...


----------



## Tigerlily

Wes said:
			
		

> Right now I am. I just moved back last week.


Do you have a curfew?


----------



## baileydog

Wes said:
			
		

> did it work?





HOTTIE and no undies.


----------



## Tigerlily

kwillia said:
			
		

> All the good ones are taken...


I know


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Do you have a curfew?



:snicker:


----------



## Wes

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Do you have a curfew?


What time would you like me to be in bed?


----------



## Wes

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Any kids? Ever been married?


Not that I'm aware of and no.


----------



## shajaynicemm

Wes said:
			
		

> What time would you like me to be in bed?


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> What time would you like me to be in bed?


----------



## Tigerlily

Wes said:
			
		

> What time would you like me to be in bed?


Eight sharp and please be clean shaven and in the costume I will have laid out for u.


----------



## Wes

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Eight sharp and please be clean shaven and in the costume I will have laid out for u.


How old are you?


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Eight sharp and please be clean shaven and in the costume I will have laid out for u.




You are really getting  a date aren't ya


----------



## Tigerlily

Wes said:
			
		

> How old are you?


35


----------



## rack'm

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> 35




There ya go Wes, old enough to know better but young enough to do it right.


----------



## Tigerlily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You are really getting  a date aren't ya


Shush now  I thought   might like an early Christmas gift


----------



## Schizo

rack'm said:
			
		

> There ya go Wes, old enough to be really horny but young enough not to sag.



:fixed:


----------



## Wes

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> 35


Do you have a boyfriend? I mean if you look anything like your avatar you should.


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Shush now  I thought   might like an early Christmas gift



Yeah  might like


----------



## Tigerlily

Wes said:
			
		

> Do you have a boyfriend? I mean if you look anything like your avatar you should.


Well I do but he likes guys too


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Well I do but he likes guys too


----------



## bresamil

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Any bingo hall....


But I'm not working bingo tonight :shrug:


----------



## Tigerlily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

>


I am so gonna get it for that


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I am so gonna get it for that



Just like I am for the previous comment


----------



## Wes

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Well I do but he likes guys too


And I am still not into that.


----------



## Tigerlily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Just like I am for the previous comment


See what happens when were left alone to play


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> See what happens when were left alone to play



So.....will I be seeing you at the gathering place next week


----------



## Tigerlily

Wes said:
			
		

> And I am still not into that.


He's not ghey, He's just heteor-sexually challenged a bit.


----------



## Tigerlily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> So.....will I be seeing you at the gathering place next week


Yes Ma'am!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Yes Ma'am!!


----------



## dems4me

Wes said:
			
		

> how old is dems4me and does she have a closer picture?




Only because you asked and I was dragged into this... here I am.


----------



## jwwb2000

dems4me said:
			
		

> Only because you asked and I was dragged into this... here I am.


----------



## tikipirate

Wes said:
			
		

> hey, I just moved here from CA...I like older women...


The differences in lifestyle between Cali and SoMD will soon become apparant once you start meeting the ladies of this area. A diet of crabs, 10 oz Buds and Marlboro Lights puts a hurtin' on a body.

How about a woman your age who just looks like she's 50? Would that satisfy your pathology?


----------



## camily

Hey Wes, I'm older than you, but I need money for services. I'm broke (not to be confused with NoMoney). Me love you long time.


----------



## shajaynicemm

tikipirate said:
			
		

> The differences in lifestyle between Cali and SoMD will soon become apparant once you start meeting the ladies of this area. A diet of crabs, 10 oz Buds and Marlboro Lights puts a hurtin' on a body.
> 
> How about a woman your age who just looks like she's 50? Would that satisfy your pathology?


----------



## Tri

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Stay away from Solomons Island, most folks are your age or younger.  Try Toots bar in Hollywood, or Back Road Inn in Compton.




  and Dew Drop in Hollywood also.


----------



## Tigerlily

Send a pm to Aps. Maybe he can hook you up with one of his girlfriends mom's.


----------



## Tigerlily

dems4me said:
			
		

> Only because you asked and I was dragged into this... here I am.


I just love the new hair do


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Send a pm to Mikeinsmd. Maybe he can hook you up with one of his girlfriends mom's.



:fixed:


----------



## Vixen

My face really hurts now after laughing so hard.


----------



## mainman

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Send a pm to Aps. Maybe he can hook you up with one of his girlfriends mom's.


The guy didn't say he was looking for a mummy...


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> Hey Wes, I'm older than you, but I need money for services. I'm broke (not to be confused with NoMoney). Me love you long time.


----------



## Schizo

tikipirate said:
			
		

> The differences in lifestyle between Cali and SoMD will soon become apparant once you start meeting the ladies of this area. A diet of crabs, 10 oz Buds and Marlboro Lights puts a hurtin' on a body.
> 
> How about a woman your age who just looks like she's 50? Would that satisfy your pathology?



 

True Dat!


----------



## StarCat

dems4me said:
			
		

> Only because you asked and I was dragged into this... here I am.


Damn you're ugly Dems lol thats almost as bad as my shoe commercial


----------



## Tigerlily

mainman said:
			
		

> The guy didn't say he was looking for a mummy...


  Aww come on we all know Aps like his women young.


----------



## jwwb2000

tikipirate said:
			
		

> The differences in lifestyle between Cali and SoMD will soon become apparant once you start meeting the ladies of this area. A diet of crabs, 10 oz Buds and Marlboro Lights puts a hurtin' on a body.
> 
> How about a woman your age who just looks like she's 50? Would that satisfy your pathology?



Not every lady around here has a diet of crabs and marlboro lights...........I really  crabs


----------



## jwwb2000

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> Aww come on we all know Aps like his women young.



Mikeinsmd likes em even younger


----------



## mainman

Vixen said:
			
		

> My face really hurts now after laughing so hard.


Odd, your face is killing me too....:rimshot:


----------



## Wes

Thank you all for entertaining me or letting me be your entertainment since Noon. I have to get off now talk to you later.


----------



## kwillia

Wes said:
			
		

> Thank you all for entertaining me or letting me be your entertainment since Noon. I have to get off now talk to you later.


Be sure to wipe up when you are done...


----------



## Vixen

mainman said:
			
		

> Odd, your face is killing me too....:rimshot:




 <--


----------



## baileydog

Dont forget to call


----------



## StarCat

kwillia said:
			
		

> Be sure to wipe up when you are done...


:gutter:


----------



## mainman

Vixen said:
			
		

> <--


Damn yall!!!!!!!


----------



## StarCat

Vixen said:
			
		

> <--


That gets funnier every time its posted


----------



## Vixen

mainman said:
			
		

> Damn yall!!!!!!!




:rimshot:


----------



## jwwb2000

mainman said:
			
		

> Damn yall!!!!!!!



Then you should not have let that be put on the net :shrug:


----------



## tikipirate

Some visual stimuli for you.


----------



## dems4me

It all started when I was a weee little baby.


----------



## mainman

dems4me said:
			
		

> It all started when I was a weee little baby.


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> It all started when I was a weee little baby.


That is so bad!!!!!


----------



## dems4me

Then I met the love of my life Andy Samual Pratt aka hard head ... (all of this was during his prebiker days)... then he went buck wild on me, bought a rainbow Harley, and now  I'm just stuck here alone now for 45,819 days .  See Wes... arn't you sorry you dragged me into this


----------



## migtig

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Stay away from Solomons Island, most folks are your age or younger.  Try Toots bar in Hollywood, or Back Road Inn in Compton.


No don't send him to the back road - during the week they are too old and on the weekends they would be too young.


----------



## Fishn Guy




----------



## HollowSoul

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Not funny. I just got home and am SO not amused.


experiment #121


----------



## mainman

morganj614 said:
			
		

> whatever


:hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha:


----------



## Mikeinsmd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Mainasshatman
> 
> Mikebigheadinsmd
> 
> jwwbman
> 
> Roll call before bed..I am so taking names and kicking ass


----------



## Nickel

What's this one about?


----------



## aps45819

dems4me said:
			
		

> Then I met the love of my life Andy Samual Pratt aka hard head ... (all of this was during his prebiker days)... then he went buck wild on me, bought a rainbow Harley, and now  I'm just stuck here alone now for 45,819 days .  See Wes... arn't you sorry you dragged me into this


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> What's this one about?



Do you really think anyone on here will give you the condensed version?

You must suffer through all 240+ posts.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Do you really think anyone on here will give you the condensed version?
> 
> You must suffer through all 240+ posts.


 Punk.


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Do you really think anyone on here will give you the condensed version?
> 
> You must suffer through all 240+ posts.


----------



## Nickel

tomchamp said:
			
		

>


 Hey Tom, what was this thread about? I can't get in touch with K_Jo to splain it for me. :shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, what was this thread about? I can't get in touch with K_Jo to splain it for me. :shrug:



Sorry, she's on the phone with me.


----------



## tomchamp

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, what was this thread about? I can't get in touch with K_Jo to splain it for me. :shrug:



Some hot stud named Wes..and he posted a pic, but then I think he deleted it Cuse his PM box overflowed!


----------



## Nickel

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Some hot stud named Wes..and he posted a pic, but then I think he deleted it Cuse his PM box overflowed!


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Sorry, she's on the phone with me.


----------



## StarCat

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Do you really think anyone on here will give you the condensed version?
> 
> You must suffer through all 240+ posts.


Its worth every post


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hey Tom, what was this thread about? I can't get in touch with K_Jo to splain it for me. :shrug:



I DID see his (the Wes pic) 

He wasn't quite as hot as the picture I saw of PT.  (K_Jo?  )

I guess they are both figment's of my imagination.

So be it...the wonders of the internet.


----------



## MMDad

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I DID see his (the Wes pic)
> 
> He wasn't quite as hot as the picture I saw of PT.  (K_Jo?  )
> 
> I guess they are both figment's of my imagination.
> 
> So be it...the wonders of the internet.



Just wait until you see the picture of me that I steal from the internet. You will be impressed!


----------



## Wenchy

MMDad said:
			
		

> Just wait until you see the picture of me that I steal from the internet. You will be impressed!



Waiting...


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Waiting...


----------



## Wenchy

tomchamp said:
			
		

>



:shrug:

Big weekend coming up, but I CAN sleep in tomorrow.

:shrug:


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> Big weekend coming up, but I CAN sleep in tomorrow.
> 
> :shrug:



Looks like your sleeping good right now


----------



## MMDad

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Waiting...


Frist tell me if your AV is you. If it is, the pressure is too much and i don't think I can perform.


----------



## tomchamp

MMDad said:
			
		

> *Frist* tell me if your AV is you. If it is, the pressure is too much and i don't think I can perform.


----------



## Wenchy

MMDad said:
			
		

> Frist tell me if your AV is you. If it is, the pressure is too much and i don't think I can perform.




That is NOT me.  I will change it to one that is.


----------



## meangirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> That is NOT me.  I will change it to one that is.



It's really, really close though.


----------



## MMDad

Wenchy said:
			
		

> That is NOT me.  I will change it to one that is.


 Okay, as long as it is more explicit.


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> That is NOT me.  I will change it to one that is.



Don't eff his dream up...!


----------



## Wenchy

meangirl said:
			
		

> It's really, really close though.



Red undies?

Please!


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Red undies?
> 
> Please!



What? Black ? Blue? Green? tell please!


----------



## MMDad

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Red undies?
> 
> Please!



I suspect you don't wear any, do you?


----------



## Wenchy

tomchamp said:
			
		

> What? Black ? Blue? Green? tell please!



Black.


----------



## meangirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Red undies?
> 
> Please!


 

What he doesn't know is Wenchy is MUCH hotter than that AV. 
MUCH hotter.


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Black.



Any color


----------



## Wenchy

MMDad said:
			
		

> I suspect you don't wear any, do you?



My mommy taught me to ALWAYS wear undies, and in good condition.  You NEVER know when you will be in an accident.


----------



## Wenchy

meangirl said:
			
		

> What he doesn't know is Wenchy is MUCH hotter than that AV.
> MUCH hotter.



Stop.


----------



## StarCat

Wenchy said:
			
		

> My mommy taught me to ALWAYS wear undies, and in good condition. You NEVER know when you will be in an accident.


mine did too, so i just quit wearin em.


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Black.


----------



## Wenchy

meangirl said:
			
		

> What he doesn't know is Wenchy is MUCH hotter than that AV.
> MUCH hotter.



Menopause.


----------



## tikipirate

Wenchy said:
			
		

> My mommy taught me to ALWAYS wear undies, and in good condition. You NEVER know when you will be in an accident.


I think I just had an accident.


----------



## tikipirate

I'm waiting for Momma Rugg's view on the situation...

Gay men seeking out elderly women...

Thong use among the elderly...

Mr. Rugg, please share grammy's thoughts!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

tomchamp said:
			
		

> Some hot stud named Wes..and he posted a pic, but then I think he deleted it Cuse his PM box overflowed!


You conveniently left out the part where he wants an older woman.  He said someone between 40-60 would be nice.  




			
				Wes said:
			
		

> I said 40 to 60. I'm not going to retirement home on a Friday night smartass.


----------



## jwwb2000

So Morgan.....did ya get a PM from Wes


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> So Morgan.....did ya get a PM from Wes



Yes I did get a PM. I told him jwwb is mistaken and thanks for asking how I am..


----------



## bresamil

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Yes I did get a PM. I told him jwwb is mistaken and thanks for asking how I am..


If that was his real picture...which would be rare around here...he'd make a great cabana boy.


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> If that was his real picture...which would be rare around here...he'd make a great cabana boy.


----------



## slotted

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You are really getting  a date aren't ya


I thought   was taken right now. I have proof.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/supersurfer/HPIM0473.jpg"
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/supersurfer/HPIM0467.jpg"
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/supersurfer/HPIM0468.jpg"


----------



## Jameo

slotted said:
			
		

> I thought   was taken right now. I have proof.
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/supersurfer/HPIM0473.jpg"
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/supersurfer/HPIM0467.jpg"
> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/supersurfer/HPIM0468.jpg"



HA!! I knew it all a long!!!


----------



## Kerad

Ugh....


----------



## slotted

bump for doug to enjoy.


----------



## Dougstermd

slotted said:
			
		

> bump for doug to enjoy.



1st i am too lazy to read this whole post
2nd i can't see the photos
3rd what ya'll did to morgy is just eff' up
4th where is mpd boy this am?


----------



## slotted

I just wanted you to see the photos. They are some of the ones I took at the Legion last Monday.


----------



## Wes

*What does this mean?*

<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY id=collapseobj_usercp_reputation><TR><TD class=thead colSpan=2>  Thread</TD><TD class=thead>Date</TD><TD class=thead>Comment</TD></TR><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263180 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 03:13 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">shes 51 short, chunky w/big boobs and puts out (to anyone)</TD></TR><!-- END TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263242 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 02:40 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%"></TD></TR><!-- END TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263360 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 01:39 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">Mikes a doush bag...Vrai is married they are effing with you..but trust me. Go to toots and meet RoseRed.! If she is gonna go!</TD></TR><!-- END TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263316 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 01:30 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">amen brother</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## morganj614

TFF! yeeehawww!


----------



## kwillia

Wes said:
			
		

> <TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY id=collapseobj_usercp_reputation><TR><TD class=thead colSpan=2>  Thread</TD><TD class=thead>Date</TD><TD class=thead>Comment</TD></TR><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263180 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 03:13 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">shes 51 short, chunky w/big boobs and puts out (to anyone)</TD></TR><!-- END TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263242 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 02:40 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%"></TD></TR><!-- END TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263360 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 01:39 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">Mikes a doush bag...Vrai is married they are effing with you..but trust me. Go to toots and meet RoseRed.! If she is gonna go!</TD></TR><!-- END TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: usercp_reputationbits --><TR><TD class=alt2>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </TD><TD class=alt1Active id=p1263316 width="50%">whats up</TD><TD class=alt2 noWrap>12-16-2005 01:30 PM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">amen brother</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Easy to interpret... Someone is very jealous of Morgie. Mikey and Vrai are husband and wife, they just like to pretend they are not married on the board. And last but not least, someone must think you are interested in chicks with lots of piercings and tattoos...


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> TFF! yeeehawww!



OMG.....you put out to everyone


----------



## Wes

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> OMG.....you put out to everyone


and I'm too young for her.


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> Easy to interpret... Someone is very jealous of Morgie. Mikey and Vrai are husband and wife, they just like to pretend they are not married on the board. And last but not least, someone must think you are interested in chicks with lots of piercings and tattoos...


thank you kwillia


----------



## Mikeinsmd

"Doush" bag checkin in!!


----------



## Wes

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> "Doush" bag checkin in!!


I hope Vrai tore you a new one when you got home. Trying to pass off your wife, unbelievable.


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> and I'm too young for her.



She could teach you a few things


----------



## bresamil

Wes said:
			
		

> I hope Vrai tore you a new one when you got home. Trying to pass off your wife, unbelievable.


  I sooo hope you're someone's MPD.  If not, you're going to be the most confused person in SOMD when they're done with you.


----------



## Wes

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> She could teach you a few things


she wont. she said you were mistaken and she only dates men her age or older.


----------



## camily

Wes said:
			
		

> thank you kwillia


Not so fast there trigger.


----------



## mainman

Wes said:
			
		

> she wont. she said you were mistaken and she only dates men her age or older.


How funny is that?

 Older?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> I hope Vrai tore you a new one when you got home. Trying to pass off your wife, unbelievable.


I pass my wife around like a prison cigarette.  She loves it.


----------



## jwwb2000

Wes said:
			
		

> she wont. she said you were mistaken and she only dates men her age or older.



That is just cuz she thinks you are not a real person  but a MPD of someone.  Guess you will just have to prove yourself and show up to a gathering.


----------



## Wes

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I pass my wife around like a prison cigarette. She loves it.


well what can I say to that except tell her to answer my PM.


----------



## mainman

morganj614 said:
			
		

> and just WHAT do you know?


Oh, Hi Morgie...


----------



## camily

Mikey, you never told me you were married! Vrai's gonna revoke my "Premo" status. Oh well, an extra $20 for Christmas. :shrug:


----------



## bresamil

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That is just cuz she thinks you are not a real person  but a MPD of someone.  Guess you will just have to prove yourself and show up to a gathering.


Without the shirt...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

camily said:
			
		

> Mikey, you never told me you were married! Vrai's gonna revoke my "Premo" status. Oh well, an extra $20 for Christmas. :shrug:


No she won't.  She lets me have other wimmins too so it's all good.


----------



## Wes

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> That is just cuz she thinks you are not a real person  but a MPD of someone. Guess you will just have to prove yourself and show up to a gathering.


where are the gatherings? Can I see a picture of her, to see if it's worth my time?


----------



## camily

bresamil said:
			
		

> Without the shirt...


That's what I did!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> well what can I say to that except tell her to answer my PM.


Just keep PMing her.   She gets soooo many, it takes her awhile to answer.


----------



## rack'm

Wes said:
			
		

> where are the gatherings? Can I see a picture of her, to see if it's worth my time?




So shallow to not vest your interest in the person, the mind, the soul that you must first be swayed by her temporary shell??


----------



## camily

Wes said:
			
		

> where are the gatherings? Can I see a picture of her, to see if it's worth my time?


That's just asking for trouble. Rack'm, Otter? Pic please.


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Stop speaking for me please.



sorry


----------



## Wes

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Just keep PMing her. She gets soooo many, it takes her awhile to answer.


Ok. Are you sure she wont get mad? I'm already batting 0-2.


----------



## bresamil

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Just keep PMing her.   She gets soooo many, it takes her awhile to answer.


Nice knowing you.


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> MIKE, you better stop or I'll stop putting out


You too? Mike, am I gonna get one of those emails Mysticalmom is sending around?


----------



## camily

http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=63731 These?


----------



## Wes

rack'm said:
			
		

> So shallow to not vest your interest in the person, the mind, the soul that you must first be swayed by her temporary shell??


Well I already know she gives it up to everyone. Which either means, shes ugly and easy, or smokin hot. I would just like to see what I'm dealing with here.


----------



## kwillia

Here's a pic of


----------



## Wes

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of


Who is that? They look like they need a fix.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> MIKE, you better stop or I'll stop putting out


He's PMing Vrai hunney.   You just keep those legs akimbo!!!


----------



## kwillia

Wes said:
			
		

> Who is that? They look like they need a fix.


That's Pamela Anderson, silly...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

camily said:
			
		

> You too? Mike, am I gonna get one of those emails Mysticalmom is sending around?


Hell no!!!  I'm clean baby!!


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's Pamela Anderson, silly...


So he was right then. lol Different without makeup. Kinda normal.


----------



## rack'm

Wes said:
			
		

> Well I already know she gives it up to everyone. Which either means, shes ugly and easy, or smokin hot. I would just like to see what I'm dealing with here.





<img src="http://www.bus2000.it/wallpaper/vario/images/domino.jpg">


----------



## RoseRed

> Go to toots and meet RoseRed.! If she is gonna go!


----------



## bresamil

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


Don't worry.  You're too young for him.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> That's just asking for trouble. Rack'm, Otter? Pic please.




The only pics I have of her don't show her face.....the skirt was in the way. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

CrackaJack said:
			
		

> its not


Really cute picture!


----------



## RoseRed

bresamil said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  You're too young for him.


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> It's been reported and please look up IP and ban


Someone sure has a boner for you, huh...


----------



## CrackaJack

morganj614 said:
			
		

> It's been reported and please look up IP and ban


whatchu wanna be the pot or the kettle today? If you dont want people to see you, dont post your picture on the internet.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> So he was right then. lol Different without makeup. Kinda normal.


That goes for most of 'em...


----------



## Wes

CrackaJack said:
			
		

> its not


 Thanks. Shes not my type. Does anyone have a picture of Vraiblonde? Mike?


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> The only pics I have of her don't show her face.....the skirt was in the way. :shrug:


Just like mine then. I thought with that new camera you would get more facial shots! lol



Yes, I meant to say that!


----------



## CrackaJack

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'd put yours on but it would scare people


go ahead then I can cry to Vrai and have you banned.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> Just like mine then. I thought with that new camera you would get more facial shots! lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I meant to say that!




Facial isn't the selling point......


----------



## Wes

I need to get some work done. Talk to you all later.


----------



## camily

CrackaJack said:
			
		

> go ahead then I can cry to Vrai and have you banned.


:MPD:


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> Facial isn't the selling point......


It is if it's the "money shot". Now that would be the pic to post!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wes said:
			
		

> Thanks. Shes not my type. Does anyone have a picture of Vraiblonde? Mike?


Ok, ok....here's Vrai.  Just don't be sending my sweeties pic all over ok??


----------



## CrackaJack

camily said:
			
		

> :MPD:


:isthatright:


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> It is if it's the "money shot". Now that would be the pic to post!




<img src="http://onemoremonkey.com/sketches/cheesy.gif">


----------



## camily

CrackaJack said:
			
		

> :isthatright:


:eatme:


----------



## CrackaJack

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Ok, ok....here's Vrai.  Just don't be sending my sweeties pic all over ok??


That aint Vrai. Vrai is a heck of alot hotter than that.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> <img src="http://onemoremonkey.com/sketches/cheesy.gif">


   
money, not monkey.


----------



## CrackaJack

camily said:
			
		

> :eatme:


:nothankstasteslikefish:


----------



## camily

CrackaJack said:
			
		

> :nothankstasteslikefish:


:manyougotmegoodthattime:


----------



## CrackaJack

camily said:
			
		

> :manyougotmegoodthattime:


:thanksitry:


----------



## CMC122

What is up with these repetitive MPD's who can't use the shift key


----------



## camily

CrackaJack said:
			
		

> :thanksitry:


:tiredofdoingthis,movingonbutthanksforthefun:


----------



## CrackaJack

camily said:
			
		

> :tiredofdoingthis,movingonbutthanksforthefun:


:yourewelcome:


----------



## Dougstermd

Slotted 
i still can't see those pics?


----------



## jwwb2000

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Slotted
> i still can't see those pics?



It is because of NMCI


----------



## otter

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I like 'em fully trained...just ask anyone, I slept with them all



She's very bossy,too


----------



## slotted

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Slotted
> i still can't see those pics?


Guess you'll never know then. Maybe someone will print them and bring to the pub tonight for you?


----------



## Wickedwrench

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Only a handful of losers. I can name 4. Most know who they are :shrug:


 I take offense to the loser thing though.


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Slotted
> i still can't see those pics?


I can see them and OMG   Was I in the bathroom when you were cheating on me!!   



Slotted that is so damn funny!!


----------



## slotted

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> I can see them and OMG   Was I in the bathroom when you were cheating on me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Slotted that is so damn funny!!


Actually you're in the photo of him kissing daddy joe.


----------



## Tigerlily

slotted said:
			
		

> Actually you're in the photo of him kissing daddy joe.


I know I saw that when I went back and looked at it again


----------



## sockgirl77

*Answer to your prayers...*



			
				Wes said:
			
		

> hey, I just moved  here from CA, where I was stationed for the last few years. I dont know many people, except my mom and dad, and was hoping to find new people to chat with. I am single, 26, and I like older women. Hope to talk to you soon.
> 
> Wes


I saw this ad in The Enterprise yesterday:
Monday December 26
A singles group has a casual informational meeting at 6:30 p.m. every Monday except holidays at the Garvey Center in Leonardtown. Group activities include potluck dinners, picnics, cards, board games, movies, trips, walks, and dancing. Most participants are in the 40-plus-age group. For more information call 301-862-4088 or 301-994-2108.


----------

